# The most helpful thing I've found for my DP



## Mushishi (May 31, 2010)

Theanine. Or "L-Theanine".

It has lessened my DP/DR, and has made me feel a lot better in general. This is the real deal, and beyond a placebo effect. It has worked great for me, and so I thought I'de share it.

Theanine


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Ah-mazing.


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

Wiki reckons the stuff 's in tea. Since moving to this country I drink tons of the stuff and I've been pretty good. Well, they say there 's nothing a nice hot cup of tea can't fix.


----------



## Angel_heaven (Jun 1, 2010)

Yeah I also heard its in green and black tea that we all have in our homes but be careful because tea can cause you not to sleep well at night if take late in the day


----------



## septimus (Jun 1, 2010)

YESSSS I preach this stuff. I'm allergic to green tea, but I can drink Arizona Green Tea all day long and just feel so content with life lol.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

The Arizona Green Tea is nowhere to be found in Sweden or Europe to my knowledge







I know there was a thread about it before.

This is the brand right?

http://www.drinkarizona.com/


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2010)

Inzom said:


> The Arizona Green Tea is nowhere to be found in Sweden or Europe to my knowledge
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes! That is it. Good stuff....


----------



## count_me_in (Aug 18, 2010)

Angel_heaven said:


> Yeah I also heard its in green and black tea that we all have in our homes but be careful because tea can cause you not to sleep well at night if take late in the day


i've made that mistake. now only for breakfast.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

I can sleep after 5 mugs of coffee. Something is wrong with me.


----------



## Mushishi (May 31, 2010)

Just get theanine capsules. There's only about 20mg of theanine in a good quality cup of green tea. And actually, black tea has hardly any at all. White tea has about the same as green tea. The theanine capsules I have contain 100mg each pill. And by taking it this way, you avoid the caffeine found in teas. And don't just think you can drink decaf, because the process of decaffeinating the tea eliminates most all the theanine.


----------



## nathalie (Sep 24, 2010)

Which brand is the best L-theanine? or doesn't matter?


----------



## Melissa_Z (Sep 29, 2010)

Does green tea help a lot with DR? And what brands of the tea are best to take? I keep hearing about l Theanine a lot lately. I would love to know more about this too.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

nathalie said:


> Which brand is the best L-theanine? or doesn't matter?


any brand is good as long as it contains pure suntheanine which is the only clinically proven form. most brands contain suntheanine.


----------



## Kitr (Jul 7, 2009)

Green tea makes a DP attack for me. I want to ask if this is actually theine or so called caffeine thats in cofee or is this something different


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

Kitarist said:


> Green tea makes a DP attack for me. I want to ask if this is actually theine or so called caffeine thats in cofee or is this something different


the caffeine in green tea could exacerbate the symptoms of DP/DR. a good alternative is chamomile tea. the linden method and DPmanual recommend it over grean tea.


----------



## guest1234 (Mar 23, 2010)

Tommygunz said:


> the caffeine in green tea could exacerbate the symptoms of DP/DR. a good alternative is chamomile tea. the linden method and DPmanual recommend it over grean tea.


Couple of points from the resident pedantic nutritionist









Firstly , the theanine in tea actually eliminates the effects of the caffeine - it's a caffeine antagonist.

Second, chamomile tea doesn't contain theanine - it's not actually 'tea' - only the tea plant produces tea, chamomile produces a chamomile infusion









Conclusion: Drink lots of tea, it really is miraculous. To my knowledge there have never been any reported incidents of adverse reaction to theanine aside from occasional headache or dizziness


----------

